# Hear Me Roar



## smoke665 (Oct 16, 2019)

Between rain, wind, slick rocks, and a steep slope. We finally got a little break in the weather to shoot a few of our little Nala. One of the better ones from the day.....she was getting into the roar part. LOL



no-image-available-grid.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## stapo49 (Oct 16, 2019)

That is brilliant! She is getting right into it lol.


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 16, 2019)

stapo49 said:


> That is brilliant! She is getting right into it lol.



Her new favorite for the moment is anything Lion King, so it wasn't hard to get her into the mood. LOL


----------



## tirediron (Oct 16, 2019)

Cute!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 16, 2019)

Good light in this, _and _cute!


----------



## Jeff G (Oct 16, 2019)

She's  getting taller!


----------



## adamhiram (Oct 16, 2019)

I love it!  She’s a natural with posing, and really like the choice of lighting here.


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 16, 2019)

Thanks guys. @Dean_Gretsch & @adamhiram  I struggled on the light. Just in front of the rock it slopes off pretty steep, and with the rain was slick. I had a speedlight on a stand with an umbrella, but the slope and gusting winds, was making it difficult to keep it stationary. DW was also on the slope with a large reflector, and ended up taking a tumble. Thankfully the only thing injured was her pride. Part of the lighting effect you're seeing is a technique I  learned recently called "cookie cutter lighting" where you use a curves layer with a mask, then use a round soft brush to punch holes for different levels of light throughout the image.


----------



## Etoimos (Oct 16, 2019)

That is a great photo that will bring back great memories years from now.  Well done!


----------



## Derrel (Oct 17, 2019)

Good one!


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 17, 2019)

Adorable and wow such a great choice for her..keeping warm with her roar...


----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 17, 2019)

Really like the lighting.


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 17, 2019)

Thanks all. Sort of bummed that we had weather issues to contend with, because she was in the mood for cooperating.


----------



## edsland (Oct 17, 2019)

Super cute shot


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 18, 2019)

Lighting, tones, posing and camera angle are all in perfect cohesion with the theme. Well done!


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 18, 2019)

@edsland and @JustJazzie  Thank you so much!

I finished up the edits today had several that will go into her 2019 yearbook. Couple more cute ones from the set.


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 18, 2019)

Nice pic, cool how she seems to have a stage light on her.


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 18, 2019)

K9Kirk said:


> Nice pic, cool how she seems to have a stage light on her.



Thank you!


----------

